# First Time Snowboarding Tips



## JoeyScholl (Jan 17, 2012)

Here are some useful tops for beginning riders. Next-day sore muscles are always a painful reminder about how much you have to learn. You will surely love the feeling of gliding down a mountainside. Eventhough snowboarding is a fun way to exercise and burn calorie, this sport can be intimidating if you don't know what to expect.

So if you are snowboarding newbie, better check out some of these tips to hit the gentle slopes.

Get a warm-up exercise before your trip. Do some stretch and leg exercises to avoid injury when turning. You can also do some push-ups too. A little extra upper body strength will help you get back up after a tumble.

Bring food or snacks that are nutritious and can boost energy like granola or protein bars.
Take enough clothes with you. Do not carry so many clothes and wear it all on your trip itself. Your body will get warmer as the session progress.

Fall correctly. Do not use your hands to catch your fall, let your butt and elbow do it. Also remember to wear helmet before you go to avoid serious injury.

Take a lesson. One thing will help you to know the basic techniques of snowboarding are to hire a certified instructor. If you are completely new to the sport and aren't going with someone who can teach you, taking lessons is a must. You'll be able to get one-on-one attention and practice correct form before taking on the trails for yourself.


----------

